# how to work with shy and extremely submissive dog



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

i didn't get my dog from the shelter but i found him through website where his previous owners wanted to give him away.
I'm actually extremely happy i took him, becuase he's very vulnerable and prefer to not think what would happen to him if in wrong hands- and looking for rehoming dogs through websites you risk a lot. You can actually do whatever you want with him and he would not complain. this is one of those dogs.
He's a GSD/Labrador Retriever. 14months. 
we got him when he was 10months old. his previous owners claimed they didn't have time for him.
Straight away i realized he was not exposed to many life situations, didn't have long walks on regular basis and didn't have too much contact with other dogs. But he's sweet natured so you would not see a little sign of agression in him.
he adjusted very well to new home. followed me everywhere since first day. but if i took him for a walk anything would scare him. strange shadow, wind moving bushes, etc. and especially he'd panic if other dog barked at him. Soon i realized he didn't know how to play with other dogs. when they wanted to play he'd just roll over and be a little confused. Now after four months with us he's done with some training, plays with dogs, say hello to them and even showing submission he's not rolling over to every dog any more. In the beginning i must say he was so timid, most of dogs would use it as advantage and even attack him, mount him, pin him down. It does not happen any more. He's much more confident in contacts with dogs. With humans he's very polite, always ready to say hello, sometimes even overenthusiastic. But definitely panics when it comes to health check at vet. He did not experience too much contact with them. He had two vaccinations as a puppy and now we're going to do 3rd one. But when he only saw vet he rolled over and tail went straight between his legs, even if she just wanted to give him a treat. but it was first time he met her in new environment and he was afraid. It happens in every new situation he's in. He's unsure of everything new. went to pet shop, saw a women wanted to pet him, rolled over of course. Anything unexpected happens, he's hiding behind my legs.
Don't get me wrong i like the fact my dog is submissive and i don't want develop overconfidence in him. But a bit more confidence would definitely help him to deal with world  
Any ideas how to buid courage in him? Or maybe it will come with age and i'll just continue to expose him to new situations?
I know you might say it's better than getting fear agressive dog. BUt i know one day fear can turn into agression if i won't help him get over his fears at early age


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

NILIF can help shy dogs, because they learn what to expect in their environment, and that they can control it to a degree. Also, teaching him tricks, obedience training can help improve their confidence. So can clicker training, teaching them to touch things that you tell them to. Doing random things that "might" be scary, and having them accomplish it with a lot of praise and high value treats will build their confidence...things like walking over a tarp, jumping over small objects, walking past balloons, etc.
The whole point of desensitizing, is to never get them to a point of being really afraid. Dogs don't learn when terrified. You need to get to the edge of them just starting to get nervous, and then treat and back off. For example, say garbage trucks terrify him. Work with him before the trucks come down the street to get his attention on you. Ask him for "tricks' that he knows (sit/stay/down/shake). Maybe even ask him to do more complex things, like jump over an object, etc. You want to have him working, and have his attention. Then- You could take him (leashed) out on the front steps/porch of your house on trash day, and start giving him treats while the trash truck drives down the street. If he knows how to sit, or do other things, you can ask for different behaviors and treat. Don't take him anywhere close to the truck at first. Once he can do that, then move off the porch by 15 feet or so, and as soon as the trash truck starts coming, treat. Make it so you gradually expose him to things that would scare him, and treat him before he can react. You want to teach him that trash trucks mean good things (treats). Eventually he won't react to them.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

if that's what you mean by NILIF
http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm
I'm proud to say it is being done since we got him, plus a lot of obedience training.
And even more success. We have a lot of fireworks around 5th november. In the beginning naturally he was unsure about all this loud sounds and lights, at first he would just stick to my side, but as long as i was walking and not paying attention to fireworks he was walking with me with no hesitation. Still very close tho. Then we actually started playing while we could hear and see a lot of fireworks and i think nothing works better for this dog. Today? with a lot of fireworks in background again (friday) he was just running in a park and enjoying walk, completely ignoring fireworks It gets better every day


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

